
Show HN: A Chrome plugin that previews stars for GitHub repo links on the page - pyzhianov
https://github.com/alexpyzhianov/awesome-star-spy
======
pyzhianov
Get it here: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/awesome-star-
spy/b...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/awesome-star-
spy/bbdnhdniecjhlhkenkcgilbpcacjhlap)

A week ago I was browsing this list of zsh plugins
[https://github.com/unixorn/awesome-zsh-
plugins](https://github.com/unixorn/awesome-zsh-plugins) and I wondered if
there was a way to quickly find the best and hottest without visiting each
repo's page. I found none, so I've built it myself.

It's a Chrome plugin that uses GitHub API to fetch metadata for each repo it
finds on the page and then it shows the results right next to each link. It's
opensource and you can find the code here:
[https://github.com/alexpyzhianov/awesome-star-
spy](https://github.com/alexpyzhianov/awesome-star-spy)

I'd be delighted if someone else finds it useful :) Any feedback is welcome

